
The Beauty of Laplace's Equation - sonabinu
http://www.wired.com/2016/06/laplaces-equation-everywhere/
======
uberstuber
I want to read this, but it continues to cover the article with an anti-
adblocker notice, even if I totally disable Adblock Plus. I know there are
workarounds but why would I waste my time

